# setting up joint savings account



## curious20 (22 Sep 2009)

Hi would be grateful for some guidance on this one.  Myself and my partner are looking to set up a joint savings account in order to save for a mortgage and are finding it difficult deciding what financial instrituition to go with.  We were thinking of going with Rabo Direct but I've heard from a few sources that that may not be the best option.  We are looking to save approx €800 a month between us.  Any advice would be greatly appreviated.  Thank you.


----------



## blass (22 Sep 2009)

A regular saver account with Anglo Irish paying 5% is one option (max lodgement of EUR 1000 per month). There are other similar Reg saver offers see the best buys.
If you want less restriction Irish Nationwide offer 3.75% on an instant access basis with no minimum bal and an upper limit of EUR 20,000.
Otherwise Halifax offer 3.75% on up to EUR10k and 2% on amounts from 10,001. 
Nationwide UK pay 3.55% with a min opening bal of EUR2000 and upper limit of EUR 2mm.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Sep 2009)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

If you have a look at this section of the Best Buys section of AAM you may find some guidance.

Thinking of long term should you be building up a reputaton by opening your account with the most advantageous mortgage provider.

Again thinking long term and too sensibly  best to make it 'both signatures for withdrawals'.


----------



## Guest128 (22 Sep 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Thinking of long term should you be building up a reputaton by opening your account with the most advantageous mortgage provider.



Does that actually matter these days (having a history with a particular bank) or is it similar to insurance whereby people now just move based on the best price? I assume it would in a CU but are banks these days not just interested in current & future ability to repay?


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Sep 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> I assume it would in a CU but are banks these days not just interested in current & future ability to repay?



May well be but something worth checking all the same.  In the current economic climate one just never knows these days.


----------



## curious20 (23 Sep 2009)

Thanks for all the guidance on this one.  I was looking into credit union also which I think may be good option.  However, i'm not sure if it looks more favourable to save directly with a bank rather then cu.


----------



## Kluivert (23 Sep 2009)

Set up a regular savings account with BOI recently joint account with OH no problem.  

I just pay my half into her current account from which the monthly debit comes out of.


----------



## curious20 (24 Sep 2009)

Yeah see the credit union woudl be an easy option but I hear that its hard to get a mortgage from savings within a credit union.  Does anyone know if there is any truth in this? I know in years past it looked good to save in a bank taht you were wishign to get your mortgage with however, I believe things have changed nowadays and all there interested in is proof of savings.


----------

